# Romisen RC-P3 2AA



## ernsanada (Jan 3, 2008)

I just received the Romisen RC-P3 2AA from Deal Extreme.

From ordering to receiving the light it took 11 days. 

Shipping took 8 days.

Cost $17.53 +.01 cents (shipping)

Came only with a lanyard.

Made by Romisen. This is the first light I have purchased from Romisen.

Uses side switch reverse clickie. Finally a different switch location.

Aluminum reflector and glass lens.

Type II Anodize is very good.

Fit is very good.

Uses Cree. 

The beam seems off center. Has a ring around the corona.

The light is long due to the use of the side switch.

I am using Energizer Rechargeable Nimh AA 2500mAh. The batteries fit tight.

I like 2AA lights. They make good canidates to use at work.



























Has a clear plastic cover to protect the reflector from shorting out the Cree.






The Cree Module comes out with no effort.











No rear clickie!






Uses a side switch reverse clickie.






Rear view of the aluminum reflector.






Rear view of the Cree Module.






Front view of the battery tube. The side switch is located here. This is where the Cree module makes contact.






Inside view of the rear tailcap.






O-rings did not come lubed.

















-------------------------------------------------------------------

Size comparison.

Left, Romisen RC-P3 2AA. Right, Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA






Left, Romisen RC-P3 2AA. Right, Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA







--------------------------------------------------------------------

I also took lux readings of both lights from above. These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. I am using Energizer Rechargeable Nimh AA 2500mAh Nimh AA's which were fully charged.







Romisen RC-P3 2AA - 1960 lux @ 1 meter

Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA - 2260 lux @ 1 meter

Cleaned contacts with Deoxit.

Romisen RC-P3 2AA - 2090 lux @ 1 meter

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Romisen RC-P3 2AA @ 87"






Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA @ 87"






Romisen RC-P3 2AA @ 87" Stepped down exposure






Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA @ 87" Stepped down exposure






Left, Romisen RC-P3 2AA. Right, Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA @ 87"






Left, Romisen RC-P3 2AA. Right, Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA @ 87" Stepped down exposure







---------------------------------------------------------------------

In this picture you can see the beam of the Romisen RC-P3 2AA being off center. The ring around the corona is off center.

Romisen RC-P3 2AA @ 87"






This is the only drawback I could find about this light. 

The ring doesn't bother me.

I think this is a good deal for the price of $17.54.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 3, 2008)

The Romisen RC-P3 2AA is close in size to the Magled 2AA.

A nice feature is the head, it has grooves that keep the light from rolling.


Left, Romisen RC-P3 2AA. Right, Magled 2AA


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 3, 2008)

Romisen RC-P3 2AA @ 32'






Ultrafire WF-606A1 2AA @ 32'


----------



## big beam (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks ernsanada
Another great review.I love your pics.Could you mesure amp draw at batts so we can estimate runtimes with other batts please.
THANKS DON


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 3, 2008)

big beam said:


> Thanks ernsanada
> Another great review.I love your pics.Could you mesure amp draw at batts so we can estimate runtimes with other batts please.
> THANKS DON




With freshly charged Energizer Rechargeable Nimh AA 2500mAh.

I took the reading at the battery with the switch on, .54A


----------



## Essexman (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks ernsanada, another really nice review (how do you find the time?).

Could you do a really big favour for me. I was wondering what the outside diameter of the reflectors are? If you have time to measure one I would really appreciate it. 
I'm thinking of buying some of these to use the parts in another project.

Many thanks


----------



## ViReN (Jan 4, 2008)

Excelent review ernsanada 

One Beamshot Request  ... If you could add MiniMag LED in the comparitive beamshot both for whitewall hunting as well as the backyard hunting 

ViReN


----------



## Jarzaa (Jan 4, 2008)

I also just got this light in gray color. So far it seems to be very good. 

Machining is good quality. Especially for light this cheap. 
Just the led and converter "pill" seems a bit crude.

Knurling on the battery tube is nice and deep.

Head has some decoratice machining that also stops the light from rolling on table.

Because of the light orange peel reflector it still has the ring in the beam. It doesn't bother me and i rather have so more throw than get completely rid of the ring.

The only major fault that i can find from the light is that the battery tube inside diameter is a too small. My energizer 2650mAh NiMH batteries dont fit. They go in about half way if you press them but the fit is practically airtight. I dont dare to force them in because the other end of the light cannot be opened to push them out. 2500mAh energizers fit but just barely.

Mine draws 0.63A from 2500mh NiMH and voltage at the led is about 3.3V.
I like that the current draw is not very high. This light should have at least four to five hours runtime. Similar lights that draw 1-1.5A have too short runtime for me.

Overall this seems to be a good buy if you dont really need to use the highest capacity batteries.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 4, 2008)

Left, Romisen RC-P3 2AA. Right, Magled 2AA







I also took lux readings of both lights from above. These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. I am using Energizer Rechargeable Nimh AA 2500mAh Nimh AA's which were fully charged.







Romisen RC-P3 2AA - 1960 lux @ 1 meter

Magled 2AA - 1000 lux @ 1 meter


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Romisen RC-P3 2AA @ 87"






Magled 2AA @ 87"






Romisen RC-P3 2AA @ 87" Stepped down exposure






Magled 2AA @ 87" Stepped down exposure






Left, Romisen RC-P3 2AA. Right, Magled 2AA @ 87"






Left, Romisen RC-P3 2AA. Right, Magled 2AA @ 87" Stepped down exposure






Romisen RC-P3 2AA @ 32'






Magled 2AA @ 32'







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Magled actually has a puke green tint to it's beam. You can really see the actual color in this shot.

Left, Romisen RC-P3 2AA. Right, Magled 2AA @ 87"






I had a better tint in the Magled 2AA but I had to send the light back for a repair to Maglite. The +ve contact in the Magled was sitting sideways not working all the time. Maglite replaced it with a puke green led.


----------



## meuge (Jan 4, 2008)

Stuff a new driver and the SSC U-bin in there... taking advantage of the lack of glue. 

It'll shine.


----------



## geepondy (Jan 4, 2008)

Neither Energizer 2500mAh nor the Rayovac Hybrid's fit in my Ultrafire WF-606A nor Ultrafire C3's. They do fit in my Fenix A sized lights. That is my only major complaint with these DX lights as well. Why can't they make the tube a bit bigger? Thankfully my Eneloops do fit which is what I use exclusively in my lights now anyhow.



Jarzaa said:


> I
> 
> The only major fault that i can find from the light is that the battery tube inside diameter is a too small. My energizer 2650mAh NiMH batteries dont fit. They go in about half way if you press them but the fit is practically airtight. I dont dare to force them in because the other end of the light cannot be opened to push them out. 2500mAh energizers fit but just barely.


----------



## big beam (Jan 5, 2008)

Can anyone else chine in on amp draw with this light? It does seem to vary 20% or so.
THANKS DON


----------



## roymail (Jan 5, 2008)

ersanada, thanks for the Romisen & MagLED comparison pics... very telling. I'll take the UltraFire. :wave:


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 12, 2008)

It looks to me like the Cree isn't sittng completely flat on the module. When I look at the reflector I can see part of Cree sits higher on one side. (Tilted)


----------



## goodone (Jan 13, 2008)

geepondy said:


> Neither Energizer 2500mAh nor the Rayovac Hybrid's fit in my Ultrafire WF-606A nor Ultrafire C3's. They do fit in my Fenix A sized lights. That is my only major complaint with these DX lights as well. Why can't they make the tube a bit bigger? Thankfully my Eneloops do fit which is what I use exclusively in my lights now anyhow.



I use Energizer 2500mAh batteries in my C3, they fit fine, they even rattle a little bit until I put the tail on. I think it must be that some batches of the Energizers are thicker than others.


----------



## kilgor (Jan 13, 2008)

Essexman said:


> Thanks ernsanada, another really nice review (how do you find the time?).
> 
> Could you do a really big favour for me. I was wondering what the outside diameter of the reflectors are? If you have time to measure one I would really appreciate it.
> I'm thinking of buying some of these to use the parts in another project.
> ...



If you click the link to DX's website, in the pictures it shows the outside of the bezel to be 30.44 mm wide. Not exactly what you want, but should give you an idea.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 13, 2008)

O.D. of the reflector is 24.77mm or .975".


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 13, 2008)

I would not be a bit susprised if it isn't exactly the same reflector that's in RC-F4 and RC-G2

And I have no idea why it isn't on my "to buy" list which is already big enough!


----------



## Essexman (Jan 14, 2008)

Many thanks ernsanada for the measurements and the photos. I appreciate the time taken. 
Now I just have to work out how to get three of those reflectors in a Mag 2D head...........


----------



## europium (Jan 19, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> ...
> 
> * Left, Romisen RC-P3* 2AA. *Right, Magled *2AA @ 87"
> 
> ...


Wow! 

Again, :wow: !

Thanks for all the info and the comparison shots. It took you a lot of time to do this, and we certainly appreciate it. :twothumbs


Eu


----------



## sims2k (May 3, 2008)

Just the review that I need. I can use this light at work. The AA battery is a useful factor for me. Thanks.


----------



## alfreddajero (May 6, 2008)

great review as always man.


----------

